# Vinyl Systems Specialist - Contour Cutting?



## rjterry32 (Dec 6, 2017)

I have a Vinyl Systems Specialist cutter. There was no mention of contour cutting available on this model but there was however a more expensive option cutter (EDGE) that I could have purchased that mentioned the contour cutting feature. The software I'm using is Sign Master Pro. My question is can I do contour cutting using this cutter? There is a red laser about 1/2" away from my cutting blade. Couldn't I just line this up with the registration marks and choose contour cutting in the program? Sorry if this is a dumb question. I'm new and was thinking of getting into sublimation on shirts and was wanting to use my cutter to trim graphics.


----------



## inkshirt (May 7, 2016)

If I'm not mistaken that red laser will be the optical eye for contouring once you establish your registration 
it should be able to contour cut base on your description it is pretty similar to my silhouette cameo just give it a try on a piece of paper or something before using the good material.


----------



## rjterry32 (Dec 6, 2017)

I'll try it out. I was just thinking of it while I was at work and thought I would see if anyone had any direct experience with what I was trying to do. Thanks for the input!


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

rjterry32 said:


> I have a Vinyl Systems Specialist cutter.


Which model do you have?


----------



## rjterry32 (Dec 6, 2017)

It's a Vinyl Systems - Specialist 28"
Here is a Link
So far it's been a pretty good entry level cutter and we have been pretty pleased with it.


----------



## MadeDesigns (Feb 19, 2013)

I understand this is not your machine. But this will point you in the right direction. In this video it shows something similar to your machine so you should get a general idea of what to do.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=1&v=-wSJtELVDvs


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

rjterry32 said:


> It's a Vinyl Systems - Specialist 28"
> Here is a Link
> So far it's been a pretty good entry level cutter and we have been pretty pleased with it.


Specs on that model says it does not have the contour cut feature.


----------



## SST (Nov 16, 2018)

I also recently got the specialist 28". You CAN do contour cutting if you have the Signmaster Pro version. The free version does not give you the ability to print out with registration marks or line up the cutter with them. 
There are video tutorials on this in the help file of Signmaster Pro. Here's the link to the one I found most useful.
http://iifuture.org/vmtuts/getVMTut.php?key=smc_full_ht_contour_cut&r=0]smc_full_ht_contour_cut


----------



## JynxDezyns (Mar 7, 2019)

SST said:


> There are video tutorials on this in the help file of Signmaster Pro. Here's the link to the one I found most useful.


Haven't contour cut & don't expect to need to either, but I watched it anyway, very well constructed & a very informative videeo, that's a good find, was a bit surprised to hear an Aussie voice but that was cool too.


----------



## webtrekker (Jan 28, 2018)

Had to laugh where he says in the video to use a magnifying glass to make sure laser dot is centred in the cross hairs. 😂

Anyone who's ever done a print & cut knows you don't need to do that.


----------

